# Is it possible to encrypt home folders?



## olav (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a server with three different users. They want to store data on my server, like pictures and so on. But they want full privacy, they want their home folder to be encrypted so I the system administrator can't see what they are storing.

Is this possible? What alternatives do I have?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 29, 2010)

http://gnupg.org/

They can encrypt files with gnupg... I think this would be the best solution
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6647


geli(8) won't work, because you don't want to give your user root access to execute geli 

another option could be OpenSSL
http://www.madboa.com/geek/openssl/

Anyway, what ever they do, if they do it on server, it's not 100% private... 
Also erasing file, isn't enough to be 100% private 
http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/secure_del.html


----------

